# Office 365 >  >  How to Create a Reusable Table for Monthly expenses

## ryancd94

Hello,

My goal is to create a table where I can change the Month and have it show my monthly expenses for that month. I would like the headers to stay the same each month and the "Itemized Totals" row to appear for each month. Please see this screenshare video for a more detailed description: https://cl.ly/3o1e1g1W1n2H. I attached a screenshot of the table below - I currently have the month as a drop down. But i would like the table data to change as I change the month. I would appreciate any suggestions! Note this table also feeds into a master spreadsheet where I keep track of all my expenses. (The screenshare video shows all this in a more straightforward way). 

Excel table.png

Thanks!

Ryan

----------


## AliGW

Welcome to the forum!

Will you please attach a sample Excel workbook? We are not able to work with or manipulate a picture of one.

1. Make sure that your sample data are REPRESENTATIVE of your real data. The use of unrepresentative data is very frustrating and can lead to long delays in reaching a solution.

*2. Make sure that your desired solution is also shown (mock up the results manually).*

3. Make sure that *all confidential data* is removed or replaced with dummy data first (e.g. names, addresses, E-mails, etc.).

4. Try to avoid using merged cells as they cause lots of problems.

Unfortunately the attachment icon doesn't work at the moment, so to attach an Excel file you have to do the following: just before posting, scroll down to *Go Advanced* and then scroll down to *Manage Attachments*. Now follow the instructions at the top of that screen.

Please pay particular attention to point 2 (above): without an idea of your intended outcomes, it is often very difficult to offer appropriate advice.  :Smilie:

----------


## ryancd94

Hi Sorry for the delayed response!
I attached the file below.

What I want to accomplish is in sheet 2. Right now I have the table set up with December at the top and each subsequent month below.
(Dec, Jan, Feb etc.) 

Column A which has the month names is a drop down menu from which I can select the months. However what I want to be able to do is have one 
central table where I can switch months and have the data change too. 
This data also feeds into sheet 1 in the corresponding fields. 

I created a screencast to describe what I want to do here: https://cl.ly/2I0a3Y3L1Q2H


Any suggestions?

----------


## ryancd94

By the way it is not a screenshot - I videoed my screen and spoke about what I want to accomplish. It is easier than typing it!  :Smilie:

----------

